# Report Illegal Activity



## bernardnatividad (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi everyone.

How and where can I report illegal activity/ies here in Dubai about certain individuals selling liquor, spirits and wine in Dubai without a license (or illegally)? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Before anyone replies can I ask you where you think one reports illegal activities in general?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Give me a P
Give me an O
Give me an L
Give me an I
Give me a C
Give me an E
What does that spell?
POLICE!
Good luck
Steve


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Give me a P
> Give me an O
> Give me an L
> ...


:mod:


----------

